# Losing weight around the middle .....barrel chested male seeks fun !



## Taffyboyslim (Dec 21, 2022)

I have most of my excess weight around my middle .....visceral fat ? I have quite a prominant beer belly .....but I am 56 and don't drink alcohol 

A friend of mine who is a fitness trainer says at my age I am best off forgetting about sit ups and crunches to lose weight and concentrate on diet and walking ? He also thinks core work won't help my back pain and walking is a great loss exercise ? 

Any ideas folks , it's not an attractive look


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 21, 2022)

Walking and aerobic exercise in general is the best exercise for burning calories. But for weight loss, no exercise is as good as eating fewer calories.


----------



## travellor (Dec 21, 2022)

Yes, eat less.

Or do a gym work out, cycle for an hour, do several miles, and burn 120 calories.
Having said that, in itself it works well on insulin resistance.
I found a combination of both was good.


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Dec 21, 2022)

travellor said:


> Yes, eat less.
> 
> Or do a gym work out, cycle for an hour, do several miles, and burn 120 calories.
> Having said that, in itself it works well on insulin resistance.
> I found a combination of both was good.


Walking is about as good as it gets for me .


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 21, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> Walking is about as good as it gets for me .


Walking is triffic.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 21, 2022)

I posted a link to an interesting ongoing debate between researchers here: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/how-effective-is-exercise-for-weight-loss.103891/


----------

